

Eyewriter: paralyzed graffiti writer w/ open source eye tracker makes art - thesystemis
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/571943958/tempt1-and-eyewriter-art-by-eyes

======
thesystemis
Greetings HN -- thought I'd post up this kickstarter we just launched for
TEMPT, an old school LA graffiti writer that has ALS, a disease which attacked
his muscles and has left him paralyzed. We've been developing open source
tools to help him draw again (see <http://eyewriter.org>) and now that he's
making art, we've organized a kickstarter to start to sell his work.

This kickstarter represents Tempt's return to working as a practicing artist.

